# Warhammer Blasc Plugin *SOLVED*



## Trixter (19. September 2008)

Hatte gestern abend ein sehr interessantes Erlebniss das ich vielleicht auf den Blasc Client zurückführe.

Ich habe gestern (Beta Installation von Warhammer) den Blasc Client im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen.
Plötzlich nach gut 1 Stunde Spielzeit, frierte das Spiel komplett weg, mitsammt enormer Festplatten Wuslerei.
Da nach 5 Minuten noch kein Ende im Sicht war kam der Warmstart des Rechners. Und siehe da War.exe und Warpatch.exe verschwunden.

Könnte das mit dem Client zu tun haben ? oder muss ich mir gleich ne neu Festplatte holen.


----------



## Disasterio (19. September 2008)

Hmm das ist echt komisch denke , aber nicht das esan Blasc lag, sondern eher an der Festplatte.


----------



## Trixter (19. September 2008)

ja das mag sein. Festplatten werden jetzt vorsichtshalber ausgetauscht.

Warum benötigt der Plugin den Pfad zur War.exe ?
Könnte es sein das dieses Plugin da reingreift ?

Mir ist es unverständlich das gleich die War.exe und der patcher dahingerafft wurden.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2008)

Trixter schrieb:


> ja das mag sein. Festplatten werden jetzt vorsichtshalber ausgetauscht.
> 
> Warum benötigt der Plugin den Pfad zur War.exe ?
> Könnte es sein das dieses Plugin da reingreift ?
> ...



Das Plugin nutzt den den Pfad zur Exe um zu prüfen ob das Spiel existiert, ob es läuft und in welchem Verzeichnis die Daten des Spiels liegen, um die Daten für unser Addon BLASCProfiler zu ermitteln. Selbst die Spielzeit-Erfassung greift NICHT auf die Exe-Dateien direkt zu, sondern prüft nur, ob die Prozesse laufen.


----------



## Trixter (20. September 2008)

Alles klar dann befürchte ich das meine Festplatte wirklich den Geist aufgibt

EDIT: 
Festplatte mit etlichen Sektorenfehlern gefunden. Problem solved


----------

